

Show HN: My first try at a WordPress plugin - thisisdallas
http://codecanyon.net/item/wp-simple-social-/3048359?sso?WT.ac=category_item&WT.seg_1=category_item&WT.z_author=Thisisdallas

======
jhaaps
There is no such thing as HN worthy. I for one am glad for all the links
people post here and click the ones that interest me.

~~~
loahou04
I'm with jhaaps on this! As a group i think our industry is very much into
sharing anything and everything we have done, its like our bragging rights
even if it is just clicking a button or checking a checkbox. I dont know how
many times things that are that simple take me hours to find only to find a
google search post that has the answer right there for me.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I always tell (told) my juniors that Google telling you the answers is not as
likely to be remembered in 6 weeks as the answer you found for yourself.

And the debugging, test routines you had to write to figure it out will help
next time

------
bjonathan
The plugin seems nice. IMO, you should add all the names of the services
compatible in your description (useful to the potential buyer, and for the SEO
in Codecanyon) and you could add a screenshot of the plugin admin.

Good luck !

~~~
thisisdallas
Hey thanks for the advice! I will definitely get those things added.

------
splatzone
I love the design and the icons, but I'm not confident I'd want to spend $7 on
something I could probably whip up in a few minutes in HTML + CSS.

I can see this being useful to a lot of non-tech-savvy bloggers, though. Good
luck.

~~~
thisisdallas
Thanks for the kind words, I really appreciate it. It's funny you mention the
price because I thought that was a little high too. Code canyon decides on
what price the items sell at, and as far as I know, the author has no control
over that. Personally I was thinking maybe around four to five dollars but
since commission is only 50% ill be ok with $7 :)

~~~
famousactress
I don't think the price is high at all. 3.50 and 7 dollars are exactly the
same to me. They're both below the fold in my mentality for something like
this, and like other commenters have pointed out.. to build and cross browser
test? Well even if you can whip it up in 20 or 30 minutes with testing, it's
_still_ worthwhile at seven bucks.

------
brianbreslin
can you update us in a month on your experiences selling on codecanyon/envato
?

~~~
envex
I'm not 100% sure how the plugin ecosystem on codecanyon, but I was one of the
first authors on envato's tutorial marketplace and I'm still getting the odd
sale here and there.

Not to say that you'll be rich, but the sheer number of users on the site (and
lowish cost of each item) means you'll probably make a bit of money.

Payments come out each month and there is a limit of $50 per "withdrawl", so
because I don't hit that limit very fat anymore, I just use the money in the
account to buy random themes and such.

------
chinmoy
You know, you can see all these great talks by all these
founders/entrepreneurs, they are always telling that starting is the hardest
part. You've already started. Be that a wordpress plug-in or an iOS app.
Congratulations and I wish you success.

------
bousquetcm
Need more screen shots to get a better look. But good effort and show of
ambition.

------
atox
Found a small typo "Each are is optional"

Good luck with the sales.

------
rajupp
no demo? not many would be interested to buy without seeing a demo

~~~
thisisdallas
In that case, I'll have a demo up late this afternoon or tonight. Thanks for
the suggestion!

------
zapt02
Not worth $7, there are plenty of plugins that do this for free.

~~~
dutchbrit
So with your logic, the free plugins, even though cost $0, are worth $0? And
this includes support (sure, you can find support for free things too).

------
farms
Oh look, we've made over 140, does that count as HN worthy :/

